# فرد صاعق كهربائي للدفاع عن النفس



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

هذا فرد كهرباء يعطي 2000فولت أمل أن ينال اعجابكم


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

المكئفات 1 ميكرو فراد والديود 1n4007


----------



## A.malla (11 فبراير 2012)

وين الروابط يا أخي .........


----------



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

انا أسف على الخطئ أخي الكريم تفضل بالتوفيق


----------



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

لاتنسى الدعاء


----------



## A.malla (12 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا غالي ....... عادي بتصير مع الكل ......... والله يعطيك العافية
كترلنا من هل الدارات خاصة في ظل الظروف الحالية :73::73::19:


----------



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

تكرم عيونك أخي الكريم سوف أضع دارة صاعق ثانية قريبا جدا جدا


----------



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)

اذا احتجت اي نوع من الداراة فقط اطلب أخي الكريم


----------



## مان الجعمي (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكووور ع التوضيح اخي


----------



## hussien95 (16 فبراير 2012)

لاشكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## 10hassan (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا أخي على هذا المجهود
ولكن ماهو ne1


----------



## hussien95 (29 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم حسان هذه ليدة لاظهار أن الفرد يعمل


----------



## mahmoud201000 (23 مارس 2012)

شرح بالصور يا اخى


----------



## amirengineer (20 ديسمبر 2012)

من أين أحصل ال Transformer الذي سيرفع الجهد ؟ و ما هي مصفاته؟


----------



## hussien95 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

mahmoud201000 قال:


> شرح بالصور يا اخى



اخي ماذا تقصد شرح بالصور ,الدائرة واضحة ومافيها أي تعقيد


----------



## hussien95 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

amirengineer قال:


> من أين أحصل ال Transformer الذي سيرفع الجهد ؟ و ما هي مصفاته؟



أخي الكريم بالنسبة للمحول ,فرايت رافع جهد من 9 الى220 أو 300 أو أكثر لامشكلة واذا لم يتوفر أحضر محول فرايت صغير من أي دائرة (تغذية الكمبيوتر)مثلا وفكه ولفه 18لفة ويكون الملف الأبتدائي و500لفة ويكون الملف الثانوي وثخانة السلك ليسة مهمة المهم لف الملفين بنفس الأتجاه وبالنسبة للفات الثانوية 500أو أقل أو أكثر لايهم ,,أي سؤال أنا جاهز.


----------

